# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  windows 7, intel gma + opengl + quake3

## zverrok

раньше вылетала ошибка:
GLW_StartOpenGL() - could not load OpenGL subsystem

переустановил кваку, в итоге:
при запуске серый экран. звук есть - картинки нету

дрова ставил последние, опенгл тоже. вчера квака работала, на этой же винде, с этими же дровами
версия кваки 1.32, пробовал на старой кваке - тоже самое.

подскажите - играть то хочется! :(

----------

